# Veteran G.S.D.



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

*
*

*Retired disabled military dog Rocky dies if not adopted; served three tours in Iraq* 
blog.petsforpatriots.orgRocky is a retired military dog who will be put down on August 24 if he’s not adopted. He served three tours in Iraq and desperately needs a loving home to enjoy his final years. Pets for Patriots is responding to a request to help create awareness of this veteran’s plight. We have spoken toContinue...

I know this is a web site for goldens ....this one just hit me between the eyes ...

Mac'sdad


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Bumping up....


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*UPDATE-great news!-*taken from link provided above

*UPDATE 8/18/11 9:25 AM ET: ROCKY IS SAVED!! We have been informed that Rocky will be adopted. Please DO NOT CALL Camp Pendleton, Lackland AFB or Pets for Patriots regarding his case; we are all overloaded with a deluge of inquiries about his plight. THANK YOU to all who have answered Rocky’s call and helped to assure his final years will be spent with a loving family.*


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Great news!!!


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Thanks everyone for not being upset ....because I used this forum....I should of used the "other pets" but I didn't....but I am thrilled that someone gave Rocky a chance !

Mac'sdad


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I was all set to make a phone call to my Aunt who is a retired Canine Police Officer. Thank goodness that this hero has found his forever home. I hope he lives out his remaining years in comfort and with lots of love.


----------

